

This rock solid website is powered by a Raspberry Pi - llgrrl_
http://www.tnhh.net/2013/04/29/raspberry-pi-powers-my-site.html

======
merah
Misleading title. Should be "This rock solid website is managed by a Raspberry
Pi and powered by Amazon S3". Interesting set-up nonetheless.

~~~
autotravis
yeah... if you can't get a pi to generate some html, then you're doing it
wrong. I _actually_ host sites on a pi and it can handle a lot of traffic.

I also host sites that get quite a lot of traffic on a VPS with 128 MB of RAM
with no trouble.

~~~
llgrrl_
Sure enough... It might be possible to host the site on the Pi itself.
However, I think that's probably risky.

My main concern is that the Pi is powered by an Ethernet controller that is
connected to the USB bus, and it might drop out in special circumstances

[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=3...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=39331)

